
Eye-Fi cards will be able to upload photos to your smartphones and tablets - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/04/eye-fi-cards-will-be-able-to-upload-photos-to-your-smartphones-and-tablets/
======
abyssknight
Pretty sure the Pro X2 cards already had Ad-hoc mode enabled. Does this mean
they're adding this feature to the standard model?

